# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Frequently Asked Question's about Jinn (Ghosts) :evil:

## Zaheer

:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:

Question 1: Who are the jinn?


The jinn are among the creatures that Allah (swt) created. Allah (swt) created angels, jinn, mankind, animals, plants and others. Jinn have some qualities like human beings. These qualities are intellect, discrimination, freedom, and the power to choose between right and wrong, between true and false, as well as between good and bad. 


Question 2: When did Allah (swt) create the jinn? 


Allah (swt) created the jinn before Adam (pbuh) was created. Both were created in heaven and lived in paradise. One may read in Surah Al-Hijr (The Rocky Tract) [Qur'an, 15:26-27]. However, nothing was mentioned about the duration of time of the jinn's creation before Adam (pbuh). 


Question 3: What are jinn created from?


inn are created from fire of hot wind [Qur'an, 15:27]; and from smokeless fire [Qur'an, 55:15]. They were originally made from fire and then molded and shaped in the form and shape that Allah (swt) wanted them to be. This means that they do not anymore possess their fiery nature. It is not known therefore, their final shape, form, and chemical composition. Since we cannot see them, therefore, it is not easy to do any analysis of their chemical nature. In contrast, mankind was created from soil, mud, and clay. They were molded as human beings. Our final form is no more mud or clay. 


Question 4: Do jinn have bodies?


Yes and no! It depends upon the information that one has. One group of scholars believe that jinn do not have bodies of their own. They also do not inhabit bodies of other creatures. However, they do exist independently by themselves. Therefore, they do not know how they exist without bodies: smoke, flame, fire or what?


The other group of scholars do believe that jinn do have bodies either definite or subtle. If their bodies are definite then they have some density; otherwise, if they are subtle, then they are so fine that our weak eyes cannot see them. One may read Surah Al-A'raf (The Heights) [Qur'an, 7:27]. Even if they are subtle they should have weight and density similar to that of the air itself. 


Question 5: Do jinn die?


Yes. Jinn do die. As long as they are creatures created by Allah (swt), they should die. They are creatures that marry, produce children, eat, drink, and die like all other creatures in the universe. One may read Qur'an Surah Al-Rahman (The Most Merciful) [Qur'an, 55:26-28]. 


Question 6: Do the jinn feel envy of us?


Yes. There are two types of evil eye: human and the jinn. One has to read regularly 'A'oozu Billahi Minash-shaitanir Rajeem. Also, by reading Ayah Al-Kursi and Al-Mu'awwazatain, one will be protected from the evil eyes of both the jinn and mankind. 


Question 7: Are there messengers and prophets from within the community of jinn?


Yes. Allah (swt) has sent prophets and messengers to jinn from within the jinn community. Also, Allah (swt) sent Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) to mankind, to jinn, and to other creatures. In Surah Al-An'am (The Cattle), Allah (swt) explains that He sent messengers to men and to jinn. See Qur'an [6:130]. 


Question 8: Do jinn have different religions, sects and denominations?


In Surah Al-Jinn (Ch. 72), Allah (swt) informs us that some jinn accepted Islam, while others refused. Those who refused have deviated, and developed for themselves different methods, different ways of life, and different religions, sects and denominations. 


Question 9: Do jinn marry and have children?


Yes. Jinn do marry and they do have children. The way they marry is not known to us yet. We may be able to know the future if Allah (swt) wants us to know.


People never knew about microbes, viruses, and the unseen micro creatures. Now we are able to know many things about their life cycles, their life duration, their methods of duplication or reproduction: sexually and asexually. The mere fact that we do not know how the jinn marry and reproduce does not negate their being married and reproduced. The Qur'an stipulates in Surah Al-Kahf (18:50) that they have offsprings. Similarly, the Qur'an states in Surah Al-Rahman (55:56) that jinn and human beings never touched (married) the ladies of paradise. 


Question 10: Can human beings and jinn inter-marry? 


Yes and no. It depends upon how one looks at it. It is a known fact in the Qur'an in Surah Al-Israa' (17:64) that jinn may share with us our wealth and our children. The Hadith of the Prophet (pbuh) reconfirms this concept when he says that when a man has marital relationship with his wife, he should mention the name of Allah (swt). He should seek refuge in Allah (swt) from the outcast shaitan. Otherwise, shaitan folds himself up in the man's urethra and shall have sexual relations along with him.


Moreover, when a man goes to his wife while she is in her menses, shaitan precedes him. She shall conceive and will bring forth a sterile person (Mukhannath). Such a sterile person is considered to be child of the jinn. 


Question 11: Do jinn have animals as pets?


Yes. Jinn do have animals or beasts of their own. The Prophet (pbuh) mentioned that every piece of dung is fodder for the beasts of the jinn. However, we do not know what type of beasts the jinn have. The same thing is to be said as to the varieties of beasts, their number, their shape, their size, their weight and so on. 


Question 12: Do jinn have homes of their own?


Yes. The jinn do have homes. They live all over the planet earth. However, there are special places that one may find them in abundance and on a regular basis. These are deserts, ruins, places of impurities such as dunghills, bathrooms and graveyards. They live in houses of human beings too. For those who enter their houses mentioning the name of Allah (swt), the jinn cannot have a place to stay overnight in that house. If the people of the house mention the name of Allah (swt) before eating, then the shaitan will not be able to eat with them. 


Question 13: Is it true that animals see jinn and angels? 


Yes. Animals do see angels and shaitan. When a rooster sees an angel, it starts crowing. However, when a donkey starts braying it is seeing a jinn. 


:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:[/b]

----------


## Majid

Informative post 

Nice sharing  :Smile:  







(P.S: Please Move that introductory post of your's to relevant forum :P )

----------


## Zaheer

kaun si introductory  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Payal

scared me  :Frown:

----------


## Zaheer

oh i thought they all scared of you  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Yumna

> :evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:
> 
> Question 1:  Who are the jinn?
> 
> 
> The jinn are among the creatures that Allah (swt) created. Allah (swt) created angels, jinn, mankind, animals, plants and others. Jinn have some qualities like human beings. These qualities are intellect, discrimination, freedom, and the power to choose between right and wrong, between true and false, as well as between good and bad. 
> 
> 
> Question 2:  When did Allah (swt) create the jinn? 
> ...







Zaheer  :Embarrassment: uts; keep it up! :up;

----------


## Zaheer

mujhay pata tha yummy tumhen acha lagay ga kyun k tumhaari nation per hi baat ho rahi hai yahan  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Yumna

:evil:

----------


## Zaheer

:frown;

----------


## Yumna

:Embarrassment: noo;

----------


## snaz

Where did you get that from?
I like reading bout the super natural...
Interesting..

----------


## zeeast

zaheer bhai.....buhaat maza aaya hai perh ker.......

----------


## Zaheer

@snaz 
my friend sent this in email.

@zeeast
maza to tub aaiya ga jub kabhi kisi jin se mulaqat ho gai to  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

zaheer bhai taqreeben rooz hi mulaqat hujati hai......  :Big Grin:

----------


## urban_angel

Hmm Interesting :ye;

----------


## Zaheer

@zeeso
daily mirror jo dekhti ho  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zeeast

haan ye bhi zaheer bhai.....
aur meri aap se bhi tu taqreeben rooz hi mulaqat hu jati hai.....

----------


## xeon

chalo bhai tum dono bhai behan nai aik doosre ko pehchan liya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

haan, zee bhai tu pehlay hi apnay app ko pehchan chukay hain na  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zeeast

:Smile:  @xeon bhai.........bhai tu aap bhi hein mere......

----------


## Majid

wow yahan per tu kafee internal informations mil rahee hain.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

ji bus app ki hi kammi thi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## urban_angel

App log mujhe kaisay bhool rahay hain ?:rnop: 
I am also a part of these bhoot and jin, bolo kioon bolaya hai mujhay yahan? I am a GREEN bhoot  :Stick Out Tongue:  :mrgreen:

----------


## Zaheer

is liay bulaaiya hai k ASHo ko khaana hai tum ne.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

aray bai kis khushi main  :Frown:

----------


## zeeast

hahahahahaha............
shuker mujh bhool gaye hein aap loog....

----------


## Ash

main nahi bholi app ko, mere jaga sadaf tum zeeast ko kha lena  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Zaheer

Nahi asho salad k saath mil rahi hai
bahot laziz hai isi ko khaao  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

:Frown: 

aur zimmi bhai chatni ke saath muft main.. tu pehlay un ko... waisay bhi zimmi bhai ko khanay ke baad 1 saal tak tu bhook nahi lagay gi kisi ko :P

----------


## Hunain

Waisey kafi barey barey jinnat hain yahan per .....ab pata chal hi gaya :-P

----------


## Ash

haan, lagta hai isi liye app daar ke maray yahan ziyda posts nahi kartay  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

:Big Grin:  @Ash.....

----------


## Zaheer

mein to yahin hota houn her waqt  :Stick Out Tongue: 

tumhara liay image section mein ek cute pic lagai hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

Muhahhahaa raat main so nahi sakai gee  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

:x

----------


## Zaheer

haan raat ko really nahi soi subha jaa kar soi hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

main ne tu subha utth kar yeh pix deekhi thi :P

----------


## zeeast

> haan raat ko really nahi soi subha jaa kar soi hai




ye aap mujh keh ra hai hein....... :x

----------


## Zaheer

tum dono ko keh raha tha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zeeast

mein subah nahi soti...... :x
mein shaam se pehle soti houn....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zaheer

shaam se bahot pehle like 12 hours before sham  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zeeast

zaheer bhai aap ke math ko kiya hugaya hai....
shaam se 5 hours pehle....  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

i wish sachi main koi Alladeen wala jin me ko mil jaye  :Frown:  kash aisa hota :s

----------


## Zaheer

haan wo sub se pehle to tum per haath saaf karay ga  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zeeast

zaheer bhai ka bass challe tu sari behnoun ko kissi tara kissi ko khilla de.....  :Smile:

----------


## Zaheer

yehi to masla hai meri bus nahi chalti, kub se puncture khari hai :frown;

----------


## zeeast

tu pir aap truck chala lein,........ :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

agar truck bhi nahi hai tu Zimmi ko Gadha lease per dai daite hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

xeon bhai.....gadah yahaan bhi....
shuker mujh aap ne BMW ki jagga gadah send nahi kara.....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zaheer

gadha kiya BMW se kum hai. is ka y kai model to USA , europe mein us ebhi ho rahay hain. tumhen pata hi nahi hia. abhi dhikata houn 1-Donkey power ki BMW with 3 models







:bigthumb; top class cars hian yeh

----------


## zeeast

hahahahahaha.....
zaheer bhai......ye tu really buhaat top class hein....
mein ye aapne bhaiyaoun ko hi doungee ye.....  :Big Grin:  

mere bhaiu mujh se ziyada ache hein tu achi cheeze unhi ki huni chahiye.....  :Smile:

----------


## Zaheer

BMW to tumhen chaihay thi na  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zeeast

nahi mujh woo xeon bhai aapni mangnee ki khushi mein kub ki de chuke hein.....
aab le ker mein ne acchaar tu nahi daalna na....

----------

